# Rare Earth?



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Anybody used rare earth with succes in substrat?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

what is "rare earth"?


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Rare earth...*

This is some definitions from the internet:



> Rare Earth is derived from ancient seabed deposits of pyrophyllitic clay that are blended with fulvate ore. By slowly releasing silicon, humates, and organic rare earth minerals, Rare Earth allows a crystal matrix to develop within growing plant tissue that protects the plant from heat stress and nutrient extremes by generating a protective silicon shield. This also deters fungal disease and reduces susceptibility to insect damage by "hardening" the plant. Use Rare Earth by blending it with rooting media, and either top-dressing around the plant stem or adding it directly to nutrient solutions.





> You can apply Rare Earth in three ways:
> 
> 1. Add directly to nutrient solution
> Add 1 gram per liter (1 tsp per gal) of nutrient solution.
> ...


----------



## blacksmith37 (Oct 10, 2006)

"rare earth" in this context is advertising BS. Actual rare earths are elements with atomic numbers 58 to 71 ( I did have to look that up). Mostly Lanthanum and Cerium with limited metallurgical applications; they have no value in any botany .


----------

